# Bridal Make-up artist in Queens, New york?



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi ya,

Don't know if this is the right section to post. But I got an email from a bride to be who is searching for a good make-up artist in or near Queen, New York. She is Asian (Indian) and she wants the kind of make-up I kind of do (Check my site for reference). So it's not your typical 'no make-up - make-up look', but a bit more dramatic. 

If there is anyone out there who is interested in doing a job like this, or is has some experience in doing Asian bridal looks, contact me and i'll pass your details on to the bride to be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My email: [email protected]
web: www.hennaspirit.com/services/potfolio/

Thanks!


----------

